

The Way GMail Translates Dates Make No Sense - tzury
https://plus.google.com/110318771941962035706/posts/8GMZRnP2cnT

======
jeffool
I hate contextual timestamps. Just give me the data.

2011.04.20.23.16

And cut that down as possible (changeable with a toggle). In conversions, chop
off the year and date, save instances where the conversion spans days.

